# T-track layout



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I am ready to rout the top of my table for t-track and miter track. The table is going to be table saw mounted and is about 27" by 42". I am planing on placing the router on the end of the table closer to the table saw blade. I have noticewd that quite a few tables don't even have t-track but it seems to me to be a good thing. The router is going to be mounted in the center of the table front to back. My questions, finaly, are this. Is there a general consenus on the track layout. How far from the router to place the miter track and the fence t-tracks. Thanks for your help.
Melvin


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Melvin, How close will your router be mounted to the closest miter track on your saw? do you need dedicated tracks on your router table?


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

If I mount on the saw side of the table the center line of the router will be about 20" from the nearest t-track. You raised the other question I have, do I need a fence seprate from the biesmier fence as I am not inclined to used a split fence. If I don't need a fecne that only leaves, I guess, only the miter track. Soooo, how far from the center of the router should I place the miter track. Thanks for your help as any advise you can give me will be appreciated. cya, Melvin


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

If you don't typically need/use a split fence... I guess you could make the Biesemeyer work for you... admirably. 

For the miter track... what will it's main function be for you, i.e. featherboard holder, need the track for a jig that your Biesemeyer won't work right?


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

I just thought it might be helpful to have a miter gage track to use when needed. Maybe a duel track I have seen which has both miter track and t-track. I am guessing about 4" or so from the center of the router. Thanks, Melvin


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Sure, 4" or closer ought to work great. I've seen lots of pics of the track just outside of the mounting plate. Sounds like you'll have a reeealy nice setup.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Melvin, Glad that you are here. You can add the track, but you may find that the track may be full of chips, and cause some troubles. I always use a board to add a tool, or something mounted. Then you can to move when not in use. Some swear at them, and some swear by them. just thought you might want to hear another side of the issue.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Good point dutchman 46. You know, after thinking about it for a moment... even though your table saw fence is really nice, a Cadillac for what it does, there really is something to be said for the other type of fence, however you mount it. When you just need to take off a nidge (practically unmeasureable slice), the other type fence (mounted on two ends), lets you bump just one end of the fence to take off what would be double the movement of the whole fence moving the same amount. Hope that make sense...


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Are you talking about a track for the miter gage or the fence. It seem you would need a track for the miter gage or ??
Thanks, Melvin


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry Melvin,

My words didn't catch up with my thoughts... here's a pic:










Using this type of fence, you can adjust either the left or right side (one side at a time), and effectively half the movement of the entire fence moving the same distance. You can use a t-track or some clamping mechanism to hold your fence location. As dutchman 46 said, some don't like the track idea since it'll get clogged up, but some don't mind keeping it cleaned out.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words, thanks, I am still undecided about the fence t-track. I am leaning towards putting it in . Can't you just blow out the track or is more than that. Thanks again for the picture. If I can figure out how I am going to post a picture of the mobil base and the top I made. cya, Mel


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mobil base and top pictures*

I have been able to only upload one photo, this is the top, I hope. Melvin


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

*attachments*

I could only get on pic to upload, any ideas why. Thanks, Melvin.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

It seem the questions are endless. There are 2 sizes of t-track. The combo miter/t-track is available in both regular and mini. Which do most use. Thanks, again, Melivn


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Melvin;
Don't let anyone talk you out of putting a T-track in. They really do come in handy. Mine is 6" from center of the bit, with a miter track right next to it on the front. 4" would place it on the edge of your insert.


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

You are right 6" would be about right. How about the combo miter/t-track? Also do you use mini or standard track. T-tracks are all new to me. I think there is a heavy duty also but I am assuming most do not use it. Do you use t-tracks for your fence if you have one. I still have not decided whether to install a seperate fence for the router or just reley on the table saw fence (Biesemeyer) Thanks for your help. Melvin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Melvin

If you are going to put one in place I suggest you put in a dual track type and right on the edge of the router table 

They can be used for many things, here's a shot of mine..

========




Melvin said:


> You are right 6" would be about right. How about the combo miter/t-track? Also do you use mini or standard track. T-tracks are all new to me. I think there is a heavy duty also but I am assuming most do not use it. Do you use t-tracks for your fence if you have one. I still have not decided whether to install a seperate fence for the router or just reley on the table saw fence (Biesemeyer) Thanks for your help. Melvin


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

He is, It is, and They are. May I ask did you install t-track for your fence, and is your combo track mini or standard, or, are they all mini. Thanks for the picture and help.
cya, Melvin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Melvin

I have it both ways, see below,,
" combo track mini or standard " is standard size so it can take on any sled device...


=========



Melvin said:


> He is, It is, and They are. May I ask did you install t-track for your fence, and is your combo track mini or standard, or, are they all mini. Thanks for the picture and help.
> cya, Melvin


----------



## Melvin (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello Bobj3, sorry to be so ignorant, but what is the differance between mini and standard.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Melvin
> 
> If you are going to put one in place I suggest you put in a dual track type and right on the edge of the router table
> 
> ...


Nice, very nice... love the custom push against the fence things, not sure what ya call them, but they look cool. Bob, I saw in another pic you posted, that you were using those round roller thingies, are those board buddies? Never used them, but sounds/looks like a really good idea too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks, they are buddies  they hold the stock down and to the fence with one device..no need to get your fingers anywhere around the bits,one push block does all the work..

The nice thing about them you can drop them on the table saw as well when you are not using them on the router table,, one tool for both machines..I also use them on the RAS..
they also only turn one way,to stop the kick backs on both machines.. 

They also make the Feather wheels but have not try them out.
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Feather_Wheels.php
========



anotherBob said:


> Nice, very nice... love the custom push against the fence things, not sure what ya call them, but they look cool. Bob, I saw in another pic you posted, that you were using those round roller thingies, are those board buddies? Never used them, but sounds/looks like a really good idea too.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Melvin,

It varies depending upon your miter gauge. I recommend placing your miter gauge on the table and look at bit clearance. Figure the largest bit you'll need to use it with and give yourself clearance for safety.

Some miter gauges are wider than others. I have 2 Deltas of different widths.



Melvin said:


> How far from the router to place the miter track and the fence t-tracks.
> Melvin


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just for reference, this is what Rockler requires for their box joint jig:

*"For compatibility, the near edge of your table's miter track must be between 4-1/2" and 6-1/4" from the center of the bit." *


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good info, John!


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Thanks, they are buddies  they hold the stock down and to the fence with one device..no need to get your fingers anywhere around the bits,one push block does all the work..
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like the idea of mandating distance between the bit and fingers. I've used skateboard wheels as rolling hold-downs in the past, but like you said, that lacked one way tracking/anti kickback.

Just went to the Feather wheels site... gotta say... they look pretty nice too. Then I saw a link to their Build it yourself Drum Sander, that looks pretty sweet too. Know anything about it? Sure looks like it beats the heck out of my home made thickness sander using an oscillating spindle sander and spring loaded bent J-roller. 

Thanks again, you sure are a one-man-walking-encyclopedia with this stuff.


----------

